# The GrandDaddy of all DAWG Threads! [Driveler} Take 2!



## brownceluse

Yes sir another thread has come and gone, but here we have another great Go Dawgs driveler!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wlcome GrandDaddy take 2. Go Dawgs in less than one week.


----------



## brownceluse

Countdown to kickoff has gotten a whole lot shorter....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dove season and the UGA opener fall on the same day. Oh well a late hunt is better than none.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!  I'm still trying to find a field to shoot doves myself.


----------



## Silver Britches

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!  I'm trying to find a field to shoot myself.



Dang, can't you wait till AFTER Tech loses to UGA AGAIN this year? Then again, if I were a Tech fan I'd probably go ahead and get it over with, myself! 

Just kidding! Don't harm yourself. Us Dawgs have to have some Tech fans around here to rub it in on.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!  I'm trying to find a field to shoot myself.



Get with emu I think he was going to have shoot at his place. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Silver Britches said:


> Dang, can't you wait till AFTER Tech loses to UGA AGAIN this year? Then again, if I were a Tech fan I'd probably go ahead and get it over with, myself!
> 
> Just kidding! Don't harm yourself. Us Dawgs have to have some Tech fans around here to rub it in on.



LoL...  A field to shoot doves..not myself.


----------



## KyDawg

Back in the day before all these games were televised, we would be dove hunting on Saturday afternoons in South Ga and every truck radio in the field would Have Munson wide open. Those were the days.


----------



## Hankus

KyDawg said:


> Back in the day before all these games were televised, we would be dove hunting on Saturday afternoons in South Ga and every truck radio in the field would Have Munson wide open. Those were the days.



Yep


----------



## Silver Britches

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...  A field to shoot doves..not myself.



OH! You meant to shoot doves?! Dang, what a bummer!


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> Yep



Sounds like you have been there Hankus.


----------



## brownceluse

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Hankus

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like you have been there Hankus.



few times


----------



## KyDawg

After the shoot we might even had a beer or three.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> After the shoot we might even had a beer or three.



A beer or 12... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the peanut fields of South Georgia!


----------



## KyDawg

Out of here for the night. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.



Yawn.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Silver Britches said:


> OH! You meant to shoot doves?! Dang, what a bummer!



Bummer that I'm not looking for a field to shoot myself?  Wow dude..


----------



## Silver Britches

Nitram4891 said:


> Bummer that I'm not looking for a field to shoot myself?  Wow dude..



Say whaaaaaaaaaat? Good God, I was kidding! I added smileys to my comment. I thought you had enough sense to realize that. You really must be slow!  

No I don't want you to hurt yourself! Lighten up, bro.


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Asia!  Saw a guy who looked like a dwag fan the other day.  Red slacks, white button up shirt, and boat shoes.  No croakies though so I wasn't 100% sure...


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets in Asia!  Saw a guy who looked like a dwag fan the other day.  Red slacks, white button up shirt, and boat shoes.  No croakies though so I wasn't 100% sure...



Thats crazy I saw a GT fan the other day in Atl. he was siting on the sidewalk by the Varsity crying. I asked him what was wrong and he said his wife just left him. I felt so bad for him I offered him a new pocket protector and he declined. Come to find out his wife had a met a Dawg fan. She decicded that she wanted a real man instead of a girly man. As a Dawg fan and a good human being I would never agree with these UGA boys taking GT boys wives. On the other hand I could see these women point. It is what it is!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Back in the day before all these games were televised, we would be dove hunting on Saturday afternoons in South Ga and every truck radio in the field would Have Munson wide open. Those were the days.



That ain't exactly just a Dawg tradition. 
On a good dove shoot in Bama, there'd be half a field tuned to the Tide and the other half tuned to Auburn. 
Good times...


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Back in the day before all these games were televised, we would be dove hunting on Saturday afternoons in South Ga and every truck radio in the field would Have Munson wide open. Those were the days.



Scott Howard would ruin a dove hunt.


----------



## Buck

rhbama3 said:


> That ain't exactly just a Dawg tradition.
> On a good dove shoot in Bama, there'd be half a field tuned to the Tide and the other half tuned to Auburn.
> Good times...



Myself, BBQBOSS, Redneck Mcguiver, Deltahalo and Jranger will be sharing a dove field this weekend.  Everybody but Sean is a dawg so I guess we'll be listening to the dawgs instead of the Tide..


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> That ain't exactly just a Dawg tradition.
> On a good dove shoot in Bama, there'd be half a field tuned to the Tide and the other half tuned to Auburn.
> Good times...



We controlled our fields in south Georgia a little better than that.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> We contolled our fields in south Georgia a little better than that.



I don't think that jibberish will travel across state lines.


----------



## fredw

KyDawg said:


> Back in the day before all these games were televised, we would be dove hunting on Saturday afternoons in South Ga and every truck radio in the field would Have Munson wide open. Those were the days.



Still carry a radio to the field with me.  Only problem with that is that all of the hunters keeping asking for a score.  I will have the radio with me on Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg

fredw said:


> Still carry a radio to the field with me.  Only problem with that is that all of the hunters keeping asking for a score.  I will have the radio with me on Saturday.



There is something about Dove hunting and UGA football that just go together. Of course if I turn on a radio in a dove field up up here, all I hear is UT or UK. No way I can hit a dove listening to UT.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I've always thought it was king of rude to shoot a bird. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

That only happend when soneone turned the GT game on, in their truck radio.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs filling up the water cooler with gatoraide for the future Dawgs! see yall after fb practice!


----------



## KyDawg

Cant wait until Saturday. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs on the radio is just not the same without Munson. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Thats crazy I saw a GT fan the other day in Atl. he was siting on the sidewalk by the Varsity crying. I asked him what was wrong and he said his wife just left him. I felt so bad for him I offered him a new pocket protector and he declined. Come to find out his wife had a met a Dawg fan. She decicded that she wanted a real man instead of a girly man. As a Dawg fan and a good human being I would never agree with these UGA boys taking GT boys wives. On the other hand I could see these women point. It is what it is!! Go Dawgs!



Cool story bro!  

Go Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm a fan of a sissy fb team!
> 
> Go Jackets!


Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Martin I think it is about time for you to be heading back to Metro.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Martin I think it is about time for you to be heading back to Metro.



I'm trying KyDawg, I already got everyone coming over to watch the GT vs VT game at my house.  I better get home by then!  I know those doves are looking forward to dodging my pellets as well.  Looks like I'll be making the big trip back thursday/friday.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs behind bars!



Go Jackets!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> My team sucks! They are girly men!


Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> Go dawgs



Go Dawgs in Beer County!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Ahh another Go Dawgs before I eat supper!


----------



## KyDawg

A lazy afternoon Ga Dawgs from SW Kentucky!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go you hairy Dawgs!



Go Dawgs with no hair!


----------



## KyDawg

You must have one of those hairless Chihuahua's Rip.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Moreland, GA. Former home of a DGD Lewis Grizzard.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah I still miss old Lewis.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Saturday draws closer and closer. If the past is any indicator it will be close for about a Half.


----------



## brownceluse

New year, New Dawgs, new attitude, new rules, New LUCK! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> New year, New Dawgs, new attitude, new rules, New LUCK! Go Dawgs!



I hope you are spot on Jeff. Go Dawgs with a new attitude.


----------



## Silver Britches

Almost here, boys! Ready to erase last year's tough losses from my memory.

GO DAWGS!

These pretty young things are ready, too! 




GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are spot on Jeff. Go Dawgs with a new attitude.



It gonna be hard to make a run with the lack of depth we have, but with a little luck you never know. Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I canr wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I bleed red and black!!!


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## KyDawg

Enjoyed the highlights by Munson. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

WOW! Dude, I swear I was just about to post the SAME video! Scaaaaaarrry! 

Goood vids! Don't know about you, but I'm personally ready to hit something.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> WOW! Dude, I swear I was just about to post the SAME video! Scaaaaaarrry!
> 
> Goood vids! Don't know about you, but I'm personally ready to hit something.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Good Dawgs think alike.


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

One of my favorites from last year!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Just took of drink of sweet tea made form the best water in the south. Ga water! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go overrated Dawgs!  If we win the SEC East this year I'll give up my barbie collection!



Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891

8500 miles of flying away from Georgia.  Ready to be back home in the great land of the Yellow Jackets!

Go Tech!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> 8500 miles of flying away from Georgia.  I cant wait to see what our hs coach did with our girly fb players this year.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Go dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Jewel Community, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> 8500 miles of flying away from Georgia.  Ready to be back home in the great land of the Yellow Jackets!
> 
> Go Tech!



It is already Saturday here Martin you are late. You missed the opening of Dove season and some great football games.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Football season starts tommorow night about 40 miles south of here. Go Dawgs and Go Dores.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in a wet SOWEGA!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Auburn sucks!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Albany Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and keep your powder dry down there in Cairo Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs bama sucks!


----------



## KyDawg

Brown you sure know how to stir a hornet nest in the state to the west of you. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont take any prisoners Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown you sure know how to stir a hornet nest in the state to the west of you. Go Dawgs.





KyDawg said:


> Dont take any prisoners Jeff.



How bout this one?!!


----------



## KyDawg

Now we will have to go through Memphis. I10 is out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Baker County Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Now we will have to go through Memphis. I10 is out.



The heck with it we'll just fly down there.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, hit Buffalo fast and hit them often. We need a strong start against a suspect team.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> The heck with it we'll just fly down there.....



Now you talking Brown. GO DAWGS headed south on an airplane.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well I think I might see #100 before I join Odell.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Chula Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Resaca Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go you hairy dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Closet Dawgs in Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!..


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all from the commonwealth of Kentucky. You too Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night Charlie tomorrow brings us one day closer to kickoff! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I hope Odell dont snore tonight.


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs 



Go to bed


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs 


Go to work


----------



## brownceluse

Hankus said:


> Go dawgs
> 
> 
> Go to work



Go Dawgs on a cloudy day in Ga! Two more days until kickoff! We also get watch the OBC get beat by the Dores tonight..... Go Dores!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, as we get ready for a deluge in Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Commerce Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I stirred the pot down at Vandy as much as I could and then came home. I am ready for some college football.


----------



## KyDawg

!/2 time Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go to sleep Hankus. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs wish the Dores would have pulled it out. They have heart and are ballers!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Good Afternoon Dawgs!


----------



## WickedKwik

Malcolme Mitchell will not play Saturday, due to a sprained ankle he suffered yesterday during walk-through practice.  This hurts, he needed the reps at his new position.  Gotta hope he recovers fast, and is ready to go vs Mizz


----------



## KyDawg

I hate to hear that. Just got to hope that the coaching staff is playing it on the safe side.


----------



## brownceluse

That does suck wish he could play....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS 

In the GA bird fields tomorrow


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> In the GA bird fields tomorrow



Limit out early Hankus, and then enjoy the afternoon watching the bird that flys through field untouched after 39 shells have been emptyed at him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all those lucky fans that will be in Athens tommorow.


----------



## Hankus

KyDawg said:


> Limit out early Hankus, and then enjoy the afternoon watching the bird that flys through field untouched after 39 shells have been emptyed at him.



They aint a thing that I can think of that'd make this ol boy happier 



Go dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!!! 

Can't wait to see how those new pups will respond in front of the huge crowd.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Up early fixing to head to Athens. A big, Go DAWGS to all you hairy DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Leave your voice at the stadium, B.J.! Don't take it home with ya! Make some noise for all of us who can't make it, today!

To all of you who are going...MAKE SOME NOISE, BOYS!   

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Finally it is here. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I thought kickoff would never get here!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! 1-0 but man the D got hosed the 1st half..... Got to hang on till the dang suspensions are over. Going to be tough against Mizzu


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! 1-0 but man the D got hosed the 1st half..... Got to hang on till the dang suspensions are over. Going to be tough against Mizzu



That has been my worry all along Jeff. I was a little upset with some of the play calling, but maybe we did not want to show everything against Buffalo. But that is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## toolmkr20

There was a lot of holding going on from that Buffalo OL that wasn't getting called especially on those big runs that the QB was getting.


----------



## brownceluse

toolmkr20 said:


> There was a lot of holding going on from that Buffalo OL that wasn't getting called especially on those big runs that the QB was getting.



Yeah they blew some calls Jarvis was pretty much held every other play, but they gave him one at the end.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That has been my worry all along Jeff. I was a little upset with some of the play calling, but maybe we did not want to show everything against Buffalo. But that is probably wishful thinking.



I hope coach Grantham can get the D coached up in the next week, because our D looked bad.


----------



## KyDawg

Mixed reults on special teams. The good, Blocked punt, 100 yard kickoff return, good kickoff coverage. The bad, field goal kicking questionable, punt coverage looked suspect.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Mixed reults on special teams. The good, Blocked punt, 100 yard kickoff return, good kickoff coverage. The bad, field goal kicking questionable, punt coverage looked suspect.



I would give the special teams a b. Our punter looked good, but the coverage fell apart a couple times. I HATE these new kickoffs!


----------



## KyDawg

We need to get better in the next week to win at Mizzou. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

If this makes it better it appears that UF sucks worse than we do..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> If this makes it better it appears that UF sucks worse than we do..... Go Dawgs!



And Van Gorder's defense looks out of shape.


----------



## KyDawg

We did not forget about you Go Dawg thread.


----------



## riprap

Thanks KyDawg for not making this thread mediocre. Go Dawgs and good night.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Thanks KyDawg for not making this thread mediocre. Go Dawgs and good night.



If I Do, you can try to fire me, but I am untouchable.


----------



## KyDawg

Looks as if Issac likes Ky. so much he decided to retire here. Go Dawgs on a wet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> And Van Gorder's defense looks out of shape.


He sais Clemcums O was the hardest o he has ever had to defend...... He's in for a surprise the game has changed while he was in the nfl


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs as I get ready to watch my last Atlanta race for a while, maybe forever.


----------



## Hankus

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs as I get ready to watch my last Atlanta race for a while, maybe forever.



Why come 



Tree rats an dove tomorrow 



GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> Why come
> 
> 
> 
> Tree rats an dove tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS



Hankus, a race without a Dodge to me is like a party without a beer. I lived through it the last time they left, but I had Richard Petty to pull for then. Since 1962 I have either listened to (every one broadcast), been at, or watched every race  that was run. Gonna be alot of free time next year. Go Dawgs, lets welcome Mizzou to the SEC with a busted nose.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs just got the smoker set up so I can smoke some ribs and chicken for the outlaws  tomorrow.....


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS

Getting up my sqwerl chasin gear


----------



## KyDawg

Only kinda gear I need is foul weather gear. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

I got gear specific an general for any an everything


----------



## KyDawg

Do you have beer gear?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in water logged Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in harbins ga where the table is full of good BBQ and southern cooking!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Alabama. I guess I should not tell them Jeff, but I coming through next week north to south on I 65.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Alabama. I guess I should not tell them Jeff, but I coming through next week north to south on I 65.



If you run into any problems just call me and I'll be there!


----------



## KyDawg

You might want to bring Rip with you, I hear he can pretty rough on dem Bamers.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You might want to bring Rip with you, I hear he can pretty rough on dem Bamers.


Rip will probably beat us both there..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Lets give Mizzou a rude welcome to the SEC.


----------



## riprap

A buddy of mine just announced on facebook that he has changed his team to bama from Ga Tech. He is another reason I don't like bama. I haven't met a whole lot of new people since high school. I knew 1 Alabama fan 5 yrs ago. Now I know 20.

 Go you faithful Dawgs fans. 

Go Mark Richt! How far from here depends on this Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse

5 or 6 years ago you couldnt find one around here. Go Dawgs! From birth till death! We believe in you Richt!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and go Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Needmore Ga.


----------



## Buck

I feel bad for the Bugs in the game thread.  They've actually turned on themselves in there.  Something Lil' Joe used to accuse us Dawg fans of doing...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Whup Mizzou!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> 5 or 6 years ago you couldnt find one around here. Go Dawgs! From birth till death! We believe in you Richt!!!



there were many of us here 5 and 6 years ago.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> there were many of us here 5 and 6 years ago.



They are just now getting computers.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> there were many of us here 5 and 6 years ago.



I was refering to the sate of Ga. I should have made that clear. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> I feel bad for the Bugs in the game thread.  They've actually turned on themselves in there.  Something Lil' Joe used to accuse us Dawg fans of doing...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to everyone in the Peach State!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We dont need no stinking new thread. We fill our old ones up first.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon go Dawgs.


----------



## Keebs

brownceluse said:


> Yes sir another thread has come and gone, but here we have another great _*Go Dawgs driveler*_!!!! Go Dawgs!


 I heard about it, but now I done seen it for myself!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the stormiest day I have seen in 31 years in Ky. 60+ mph winds heavy rain and lightning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Hey Rip are you awake?


----------



## brownceluse

Keebs said:


> I heard about it, but now I done seen it for myself!



Who told you? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Who told you? Go Dawgs!



Where was that posted at I did not see it. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I am worried about Mizzou, cant help it. South Ga Dawg, has tried to reassure me, but I am still worried.


----------



## Hankus

Storm ain tore none ya stuff up has it 




GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I am worried about Mizzou, cant help it. South Ga Dawg, has tried to reassure me, but I am still worried.



We sill step on their face! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Yea I'm awake. Been busy today for a change. Have I missed any firings?


----------



## KyDawg

I fired dem girls on the right side of my screen.


----------



## riprap

I have been looking up reviews on mattresses so there is an add for one on the right side of my screen. What you been looking at?


----------



## KyDawg

I guess us old people are the ones that get to see those. Either that or the ones that eat chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Livermore Ky.


----------



## riprap

I bet it stinks in livermore.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I bet it stinks in livermore.



Livermore is not far from paradise. Of course paradise is one of the biggest TVA coal fired plants there is. It does have a coal smell to it. Coal plants dont smell as near as good as a good old paper mill in the morning though. Go Dawgs that can smell a paper mill in the A.M.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Autyrville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Carl Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Carl Georgia.



Go Dawgs in Auburn Ga.!


----------



## KyDawg

You done figured me out you old rascal.


----------



## KyDawg

There is an Auburn Ky. about 10 miles from here.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You done figured me out you old rascal.






KyDawg said:


> There is an Auburn Ky. about 10 miles from here.


We always stop in Auburn and use the bathroom...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

There used to be an old moonshiner up here, who was originally from Miss. He was known to sample his own fixings a little too frequently. One day I asked him who his his favorite college team was. He never missed a beat and replied "Son I love Ole Misssissippi State".


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs. We dont start new threads in the middle of the stream, we go until they tell us to stop. Go Dawgs to 1500 on this one.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> There used to be an old moonshiner up here, who was originally from Miss. He was known to sample his own fixings a little too frequently. One day I asked him who his his favorite college team was. He never missed a beat and replied "Son I love Ole Misssissippi State".



 You sure he wasnt a bammer?


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Livermore is not far from paradise. Of course paradise is one of the biggest TVA coal fired plants there is. It does have a coal smell to it. Coal plants dont smell as near as good as a good old paper mill in the morning though. Go Dawgs that can smell a paper mill in the A.M.



Can't smell a paper mill here, but if your fishing at lake Weiss and smell the paper mill in Rome take it to the house. No fish. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> You sure he wasnt a bammer?



Now that you mention it he did talk alot about Muscle Shoals.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Can't smell a paper mill here, but if your fishing at lake Weiss and smell the paper mill in Rome take it to the house. No fish. Go Dawgs!



I got a feeling I will able to get a whiff of one on the Gulf next week.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Let's just beat Mizzou.


----------



## brownceluse

Dont worry Charlie having Tree back will be a huge lift. Harvey Clemons will be a player in this game as well. We will run Gurley about 25 times and Marshall and Malcomb 10 to 15 times each and kill the clock! We will win this game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I hope you are right Jeff. Hey check out the cafe forum. Tonights supper is on there.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are right Jeff. Hey check out the cafe forum. Tonights supper is on there.


Charlie it looks like Mrs. Linda can sho nuff cook!


----------



## KyDawg

Who said I didn't cook supper tonight?


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> GO DAWGS



Hankus turning in early.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Who said I didn't cook supper tonight?



If you did then you can sho nuff cook too!!


----------



## KyDawg

If there was not a grill or breakfast involved I didn't cook it. Go Dawgs. Go to Missouri and bring back any mules they have remaining, bring back thier mascot, their cheerleaders and what's left of their uniforms.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Dawgs are loyal to their threads, they dont start a new one just because the old one is dying on the vine.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Winder Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Dawgs are loyal to their threads, they dont start a new one just because the old one is dying on the vine.


They cant run with the big Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Russelville Ky!


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Russelville Ky!



Jesse James robbed one of his first Banks in Russellville Ky.
He was joined by the Younger Bros. and they allegedly hid out afterwards here in Adairville Ky.  Oddly enough old Jesse was from Mizzou. Rumor has it he was recruited early in his career by the Mizzou shooting team, but was a non-qualifier as he had only robbed 2 banks at the time. That is your history lesson for the day, and there will be a test later tonight.

Go Dawgs Beat Mizzou for Robert Ford.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jesse James robbed one of his first Banks in Russellville Ky.
> He was joined by the Younger Bros. and they allegedly hid out afterwards here in Adairville Ky.  Oddly enough old Jesse was from Mizzou. Rumor has it he was recruited early in his career by the Mizzou shooting team, but was a non-qualifier as he had only robbed 2 banks at the time. That is your history lesson for the day, and there will be a test later tonight.
> 
> Go Dawgs Beat Mizzou for Robert Ford.


Go Dawgs even with the suspensions we will WIN!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Go to Mizzou and return to Athens with a W.


----------



## Hankus

Run Jesse run 

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Dont turn your back on a Ford Jesse.

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Todd Gurley will rush for a 150 yards and Marshall and Malcombe will combine for 100 or so! UGA will dominate the time of posesion and the score will end with a UGA victory!!!!! Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Does that mean we cant fire CMR?


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip. Fried chicken Gizzards and Livers for supper tonight. Wish you were here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Does that mean we cant fire CMR?



Yes! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip. Fried chicken Gizzards and Livers for supper tonight. Wish you were here. Go Dawgs.



Looks like you got your day planned tomorrow before the game. Pepto and charmin.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Looks like you got your day planned tomorrow before the game. Pepto and charmin.



Maybe even a Miller Lite or 3.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Looks like you got your day planned tomorrow before the game. Pepto and charmin.


----------



## riprap

I'm going to pick apples in Ellijay and get some pies. Should be ready for the game after that.


----------



## KyDawg

Get ready for a win Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Get ready for a win Dawgs.



MmmHmm! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs got to go this time.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lovejoy Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Colquitt County Packers. Go Dawgs. Go Braves. And go Falcons.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches

Well, good morning Dawg Nation! 

Can I get a loud and proud...

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and punch Mizzu in the throat!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Getting close. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Let's go DAWGS!!!!! Need to welcome Missouri into the SEC with an old fashion whipping!


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Deernut3

GOOOOOOO   DAWGS from Monetta, S.c.


----------



## KyDawg

I am so nervous I am gonna drink a Beer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hut2

KyDawg said:


> I am so nervous I am gonna drink a Beer. Go Dawgs!



That's exactly what I told my wife! Woah


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We Won We Won We Won. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Hey Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

Mizzwho 



GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Never worried a bit! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Mizzou could whip bama. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, from Dauphin Island Alabamer.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, from Dauphin Island Alabamer.



I'm just a phone call away if them Bammers give you any trouble. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'm just a phone call away if them Bammers give you any trouble. Go Dawgs!



Come on down and we will go fishing.


----------



## brownceluse

I wish I could! Hit up fairhope he is right there. I know he can hook you up! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I wish I could! Hit up fairhope he is right there. I know he can hook you up! Go Dawgs!



Not heard much from Fairhope lately. Go Dawgs beat FI.


----------



## Hankus

Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in south Alabama this am!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Catching croakers, and trout out on the deck.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Nothing like boilded peanuts and beer.


----------



## Buck

Not sure how many of ya'll frequent TD, but Mizzou fans are in full meltdown mode over there.  It's classic!

This is a clipping from just one of the many threads over there right now.  

"*Biggest difference I noticed on the field between Big 12 and SEC*...

was sportsmanship of the players. On one hand you have our QB extending his arm and helping up the defensive lineman from the other team. On the other hand, you have UGA's defensive lineman ripping off our QB's helmet, CB's derogatorily standing over players after a tackle, special teamers jumping late on the pile, etc.

Not saying one is more right than the other, but it sure is a noticeably different attitude than what we're used to."


----------



## riprap

You seen any fire the coach threads. Makes everyone feel better.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Not sure how many of ya'll frequent TD, but Mizzou fans are in full meltdown mode over there.  It's classic!
> 
> This is a clipping from just one of the many threads over there right now.
> 
> "*Biggest difference I noticed on the field between Big 12 and SEC*...
> 
> was sportsmanship of the players. On one hand you have our QB extending his arm and helping up the defensive lineman from the other team. On the other hand, you have UGA's defensive lineman ripping off our QB's helmet, CB's derogatorily standing over players after a tackle, special teamers jumping late on the pile, etc.
> 
> Not saying one is more right than the other, but it sure is a noticeably different attitude than what we're used to."



 It's called football!!! Grown men football to be exact! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs.


----------



## Matthew6

Yo dogs. Go dawgs.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS 

From a poor man headin to werk


----------



## brownceluse

Bammers envy our thread! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in Bug Tussle.


----------



## riprap

It wont be long before license plates on front bumpers will be changing. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Wedowee Al!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in kimberly, al.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS

From Beer County


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs! I hope Charlie is ok down in south Alabam. I hope he hasnt hurt too many of them Bammers!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go you hairy dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from extreme south Alabama. Internet service is weak at best, and croakers are the worst fish I have ever tried to eat. But the beach is beautiful and the beer is cold. Sure nuff al lot of Auburn aned Alabama fans down this way. I ran most of them off the Island in the first 4 hours though.


----------



## Hankus

Good man 


GO DAWGS since I caint sleep


----------



## MudDucker

GO DAWGS from South Georgia!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Miller coutny. They sure know how to grow and how to boil peanuts down there.


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs! It's time to put another W on the board!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

This thing is still going?  I figured now that the season is here and there are actual things to talk about, yall woulda let this go.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Afternoon Go Dawgs! It's time to put another W on the board!!!




sure.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Speaking of Alabama, Go Dawgs in Bayou La Batre Alabama!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



What happened to yalls thread? Go Dawgs in T town tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus

Nitram4891 said:


> This thing is still going?  I figured now that the season is here and there are actual things to talk about, yall woulda let this go.



I be a dawg year round


GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> sure.



Nitram congrats on that blowout against Presbyterian Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> What happened to yalls thread? Go Dawgs in T town tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## DSGB




----------



## brownceluse

DSGB said:


>



Thats right! Gooooo Daaawwwgggssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Moultrie Ga. Headed you way tommorrow. Alabama is nice but 6 days of it is a little much.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Moultrie Ga. Headed you way tommorrow. Alabama is nice but 6 days of it is a little much.



Be safe in your travels Charlie and let the red Dodge eat! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Moultrie Ga. Headed you way tommorrow. Alabama is nice but 6 days of it is a little much.



Which way you headed north? Take 515 north out of Albannie to Columbus and hit I-185.


I spent a whole month working in Mobile.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I will probably do that Rip. I heard that there was a restaurant across the river in Phoenix City Ala, that served good chicken livers.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS 


From my favorite local bar


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> 
> From my favorite local bar



We went to the Pelican Pub last night.


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> We went to the Pelican Pub last night.



Sounds like you are in my neck of the woods.


----------



## KyDawg

You show up right before I leave the Island. I needed someone to show me how to cook Croaker.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I will probably do that Rip. I heard that there was a restaurant across the river in Phoenix City Ala, that served good chicken livers.



If you go through Phoenix City you have made a wrong turn, and if you go to a restaurant that serves chicken livers, you have DEFINATELY made a wrong turn.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> If you go through Phoenix City you have made a wrong turn, and if you go to a restaurant that serves chicken livers, you have DEFINATELY made a wrong turn.



I have been known to go out of my way 200 miles to get good chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Fairhope was no help with the croakers. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Fairhope was no help with the croakers. Go Dawgs!



He was too busy washing saban's car and doing laundry. Try again, he's alright when he's not with the elite crowd.


----------



## fairhopebama

Car washed and laundry done. Kydawg, there was a jubilee here in fairhope the other night. Mostly crab and flounder. You could have loaded up on all the seafood you could carry back.


----------



## riprap

Bring some shrimp north.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Bring some shrimp north.



I am Bringing back a big cooler of seafood, everything but croakers. 

I will be back Fairhope and next time I will give you a warning, so you can take me fishing.

Go Dawgs on Dauphin Island and Mobile Ala.


----------



## Hankus

Seafood an chicken livers...........dagnabbit now I'm hungry


GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning you crazy Dawgs. SOWEGA here I come.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!! College colors day... Wear the Red and Black and represent!! Sic EM!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Baton Rouge!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie behave yourself down there! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Gulf Shores Ala. That where we changed directions today after my soon to be born Grand daughter decided to pull a fake on us with a false alarm. I dont think she wanted me in South Georgia. Back at my old Ky. home.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Gulf Shores Ala. That where we changed directions today after my soon to be born Grand daughter decided to pull a fake on us with a false alarm. I dont think she wanted me in South Georgia. Back at my old Ky. home.



Sounds like she already has grandpa wraped and she aint here yet........ Hope momma and daughter are ok, and it's nice to know another future Bull Dawg is on the way! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like she already has grandpa wraped and she aint here yet........ Hope momma and daughter are ok, and it's nice to know another future Bull Dawg is on the way! Go Dawgs!



You are right about that Jeff, I just hope this future Dawg dont mess with The game tomorrow night. I am ready for some daylight football. Go Dawgs, just take care of business tomorrow night.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Hamilton, Ga today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Poplar Arbor Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie tonight. Pull'em through Pack.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Betlehem tonight! May be a wet game in Athens this evening it's getting dark here at the house.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you 3 and 0 Dawgs, Herrera looked good tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bobo called a great game!!!


----------



## riprap

Didn't see a play. Not going to listen Howard and Zeier. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! 3-0!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Didn't see a play. Not going to listen Howard and Zeier. Go Dawgs.



I have to agree wih you on Howard. I had not listened to a game on radio since Munson retired. Last night I ended up having to listen to most of the 1st half, (because I though I was smarter than my wife) and I went nuts. Howard won't even tell what yardage was gained or lost on a play. We need a new broadcast team. Fire Howard.


----------



## brownceluse

Go you hairy Dawgs! Got a lot of youngins on the field last night!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I have to agree wih you on Howard. I had not listened to a game on radio since Munson retired. Last night I ended up having to listen to most of the 1st half, (because I though I was smarter than my wife) and I went nuts. Howard won't even tell what yardage was gained or lost on a play. We need a new broadcast team. Fire Howard.



This is what I've been compalining about since he got on the air. They act like your watching it. Since these goons have gotten the job I bet 95% of the people listening are listening cause they have no other choice. We listened to the GT broadcast last year when UGA played Tech while we were at the hunting club.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> This is what I've been compalining about since he got on the air. They act like your watching it. Since these goons have gotten the job I bet 95% of the people listening are listening cause they have no other choice. We listened to the GT broadcast last year when UGA played Tech while we were at the hunting club.



When you said they are acting like you are watching, I thought you had read my mind. That is exactly what I told my wife last night.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> When you said they are acting like you are watching, I thought you had read my mind. That is exactly what I told my wife last night.



I emailed Loren Smith a little while ago. It was a quick response, don't know if it was him or not. He replied that he doesn't wear a headset anymore, but he hears high praise of the job Scott is doing. 

He may be doing a good job in other areas like keeping up with all the latest from the team and all, but what I want out of a radio sports broadcaster is to make me feel like I am at the game. That means telling me the score often, the down and how much to go, whether it is a pass or run and tell me the yardage as they are running. It's not hard. 

I remember an interview with an old White Sox announcer. He said it was important for him to give the score a few times in a minute. It was important for him to let the fans know that may be at work the score due to the fact they may only have a few seconds to check it.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I emailed Loren Smith a little while ago. It was a quick response, don't know if it was him or not. He replied that he doesn't wear a headset anymore, but he hears high praise of the job Scott is doing.
> 
> He may be doing a good job in other areas like keeping up with all the latest from the team and all, but what I want out of a radio sports broadcaster is to make me feel like I am at the game. That means telling me the score often, the down and how much to go, whether it is a pass or run and tell me the yardage as they are running. It's not hard.
> 
> I remember an interview with an old White Sox announcer. He said it was important for him to give the score a few times in a minute. It was important for him to let the fans know that may be at work the score due to the fact they may only have a few seconds to check it.



When Munson was on the air, whether you liked him or not, he let you know what was going on, and like you said made you feel like you were there. I used to turn the TV down and the radio up with Munson. Now I would turn them both down before I listened to Howard.


----------



## brownceluse

Rip call the the Sun. morning show. Fire Scott Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that like chicken livers, but don,t like Scott Howard.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Crawfordville Ga! Shot a big ol 4 pointer there about ten years ago. Thought I killed a goodun but he only had one side!


----------



## KyDawg

The commode doors were talking trash in Nashville today. Go Dawgs, they will be fired up. If we come out fired up on defense this will not be a close game.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The commode doors were talking trash in Nashville today. Go Dawgs, they will be fired up. If we come out fired up on defense this will not be a close game.



If there is any game we play this year that I know they will be ready for is this one! The others could go either way...... James franklin will be welcomed to Athens the hard way! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am going down to a sports bar on westend this weekend with all my Dawg digs on and bark the whole game. In Vandy territory, I won't need any backup Jeff. Of course one of them could hit me with thier Daddy's checkbook.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am going down to a sports bar on westend this weekend with all my Dawg digs on and bark the whole game. In Vandy territory, I won't need any backup Jeff. Of course one of them could hit me with thier Daddy's checkbook.



I hope you have a ball Charlie! Go Dawgs in downtown Nashville!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I hope you have a ball Charlie! Go Dawgs in downtown Nashville!!!!



If I do get into a bind I will call Rip. I am saving you for Atlanta when we play the Bamers.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If I do get into a bind I will call Rip. I am saving you for Atlanta when we play the Bamers.



One thing about Bama is I got 7 or 8 cousins over there that are die hard bammers, but they just like to get drunk and fight so we will have a some Tiders on our side!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> One thing about Bama is I got 7 or 8 cousins over there that are die hard bammers, but they just like to get drunk and fight so we will have a some Tiders on our side!!!! Go Dawgs!



Well that wound up any chance of a fair fight.


For the Bamers,


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well that wound up any chance of a fair fight.
> 
> 
> For the Bamers,


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga. Lets get ready for the boys from Nashville. I want a beatdown.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a wet Monday.


----------



## riprap

Fire the weatherman.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I thinks it raining all over the world.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip I found something you would like less than Chicken livers.

*CROAKERS*


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Box Springs Georgia. Home to Darrel.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs we should be ranked #1 Charlie! bama sucks


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, if we beat Vandy and are not ranked #1 in all 3 polls then Richt should be fired immediately.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, lets spank dem boys from westend.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, if we beat Vandy and are not ranked #1 in all 3 polls then Richt should be fired immediately.



Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a 40 degree night in Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Charlie that Bacon looks good!


----------



## KyDawg

Better get started on yours Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Geaux Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Geaux Dawgs!



Go you hairy dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Cant wait until Saturday. Me on westend that afternoon barking and wearing my Ga. gear. Then coming home and watching my Dawgs play lights out football. I might even grill up some bacon wrapped chicken livers. Go Dawgs for Mr. Rip.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Cant wait until Saturday. Me on westend that afternoon barking and wearing my Ga. gear. Then coming home and watching my Dawgs play lights out football. I might even grill up some bacon wrapped chicken livers. Go Dawgs for Mr. Rip.



Man, i haven't thought of those in a LOONG time! How about Rumaki? livers soaked in soy sauce, slice of water chestnut, wrapped in bacon and grilled. May have to do that myself!


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i haven't thought of those in a LOONG time! How about Rumaki? livers soaked in soy sauce, slice of water chestnut, wrapped in bacon and grilled. May have to do that myself!



Now you are making me hungery. We may have to move this to the Cafe forum. Go Dawgs and be hungery for a win this weekend.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Now you are making me hungery. We may have to move this to the Cafe forum. Go Dawgs and be hungery for a win this weekend.



Yall crazy!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Boaz Al!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i haven't thought of those in a LOONG time! How about Rumaki? livers soaked in soy sauce, slice of water chestnut, wrapped in bacon and grilled. May have to do that myself!





KyDawg said:


> Now you are making me hungery. We may have to move this to the Cafe forum. Go Dawgs and be hungery for a win this weekend.




Dang boys, this is making me hungry!

Time to fire up the GRILL! GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Fire Mark Richt for having fans that like chicken livers.


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

My boy has a game at 7:30 they are 2-0 they need a win tonight to get to 3-0 like the Dawgs! Let go Apalachee wildcats 11-12 year olds!!!! This is his last year of rec so I won't be involved with it anymore. Makes me sad but excited for big boy fb! Go Chee and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go future Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pavo Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Wildcats 3-0!!!!! Go Chee and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A Friday Go Dawgs from Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Friday night HS football in Georgia, it is a great thing. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lithonia!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Lithonia!



You dont want to be in Lithonia this time of night Charlie but Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Have not been in Lithonia in 30 years, has it changed some?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Have not been in Lithonia in 30 years, has it changed some?



Yes sir it has.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Have not been in Lithonia in 30 years, has it changed some?



Just a little.. Full of hoodlums now adays..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sic em boys from Athens!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Just a little.. Full of hoodlums now adays..



Unfortunately there are alot of towns that have went down that path in the last 30 years.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Gameday!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Only Game I want to see right now is UGA vs Vandy. I am ready for some Dawg football. If we get through this with a win and no injuries, we will be in good shape to make a stong run toward a very successful year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs 4 and 0. If we play this way next weekend thier will be some sad people in Knoxville.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep we need to sweep the state of Tenn. then on to SC for another w. Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff, how about a Go Dawgs from Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, how about a Go Dawgs from Bethlehem Ga.



I'll take it and send one back to Adairville KY Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The house was rocking in Adairville tonight, but no Grand Daughter yet.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The house was rocking in Adairville tonight, but no Grand Daughter yet.



She'll be here before you know it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We need to beat UT so bad that they will never want to play in Athens again. I do not like Neyland at all.


----------



## brownceluse

I JJ will be head hunting with Tree coming back I look for him to have a couple sacks too. The front seven along with the secondary just got a whole lot better! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

What the status of Rambo?


----------



## KyDawg

Ut pulled away late against the powerful Akron Zips. Or whatever they are called.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> What the status of Rambo?



He'll play Sat. along Ogletree. 100% of the starters back! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont know if you realize it yet Jeff, but I dont like Orange at all.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont know if you realize it yet Jeff, but I dont like Orange at all.



I dont even like orange juice it gives me the heart burn..... I remember Bray acting like a baby in Knoxville last year. I hope he is looking up at the lights in the best Stadium in all of college fb all night! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that dont like East Tennessee football.


----------



## KyDawg

Is it just my computer or is this site slower than UT running backs tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

It's slow! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> It's slow! Go Dawgs!



A few of us are still waking up from the late game last night.. We got home around 2 this morning... Go DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Iconic Coach Dooley getting ready for the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## shea900

The dawgs will kill UT...


----------



## Bitteroot

Not so fast.... We gotta kickoff first.  If we click they're dead meat ....... If we don't we gonna eat some tall dark crow!


----------



## Huntinfool

I don't post in here much, but I do read a bunch.


I would just like this on the record:

This team is unbelievably talented AND playing well.  They will be tremendously successful and win a BUNCH of games this year.

But our field goal and PAT kicking will cost us a hard fought game at some point this season and it's going to be an absolute shame.

I cannot remember the last time I actually had to stay in my seat after every TD to make sure the PAT actually made it through the uprights.


----------



## Bitteroot

I too draw up every time he tees up....


----------



## KyDawg

Hopefully the young kickers will pull it together. What kills me is that we seem to be more accurate from long than PATs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## KyDawg

I need to be driving south soon, but all plans are on hold right now.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Stone Mountain. Is it still safe to go there?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on Stone Mountain. Is it still safe to go there?



Not really. Your sort of safe in the park, but around it is the getto!


----------



## KyDawg

Man what has happened to the North Georgia of my Youth. The next thing you you will be telling me  is that Talking Rock is sin city.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Man what has happened to the North Georgia of my Youth. The next thing you you will be telling me  is that Talking Rock is sin city.



Its not too far away anymore. Most of the all the mountain towns are full of left wing hippy liberals, and florida yankees. In all honesty I hate to go trout fishing up in the mountains anymore.


----------



## KyDawg

I had plans to get down to Talking Rock this fall, to visit the home of my My ancestors on pop's side.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I had plans to get down to Talking Rock this fall, to visit the home of my My ancestors on pop's side.



It's still a good place. The city is growing closer though.


----------



## KyDawg

The city has to stop moving sooner or  later. Go Dawgs in the country.


----------



## Hankus

KyDawg said:


> The city has to stop moving sooner or  later. Go Dawgs in the country.



Not til they pave all the ol dirt roads


----------



## KyDawg

Funny thing about Western Ky, no dirt roads, and I miss them. It is kinda scary road hunting on pavement. One of the shooters could fall out of the truck bed.


----------



## Hankus

The dirt road huntin club is losin more members every year


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> The dirt road huntin club is losin more members every year



I blame that on Mark Richt.


----------



## Hankus

Nawww, he sponsored by Ford an Ford don't need pavement


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

It is easier to sneak up on turkeys on a paved road.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie why havent you voted in my lsu poll? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Charlie please vote in my poll!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in down in Center Hill Georgia, on the bank of Bridge creek.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! My son has another big game tonight. They are 3-0. The team they play tonight is 3-0 also. Going to be a good game. Lets go Chee let's get it done!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and future Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Satilla river.


----------



## brownceluse

Well they fought hard. Lost 38-32. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I hate they lost, but you know who is to blame. Fire Mark Richt now, he has instilled a loosing attitude in Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I hate they lost, but you know who is to blame. Fire Mark Richt now, he has instilled a loosing attitude in Ga.



Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs this Saturday. I have been known to go 3 or 4 weeks without speaking to anybody after a loss to UT.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs this Saturday. I have been known to go 3 or 4 weeks without speaking to anybody after a loss to UT.



Not going to have to worry about that. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I know it is just Wednesday, but I am so nervous about the upcoming game that I slapped 3 of my cows today. I get this way every year before the UT game. Plus living so close to Tennesse I have to listen to alot of smack. Go Dawgs, hunker down one more time.


----------



## KyDawg

I do not want to just beat UT, I want this game to be over by the middle of the 3rd quarter. Go Dawgs send Smokey home with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS!! In the cooler mornings


----------



## KyDawg

THE game is getting closer and I am getting more worried. I know we should win, but the alternative makes me sick. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Tommorow is the day, Go Dawgs puhleeeese stomp UT.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! It's time to give Dooley another L between the hedges!


----------



## riprap

It's Dawg Eve! I hope nobody has to get fired tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> It's Dawg Eve! I hope nobody has to get fired tomorrow!



 Only if we lose Rip, only if we lose.


----------



## KyDawg

If we beat dem Vols tomorrow I will be the happiest Dawg north of Ringold GA. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

A little over 4 hours to go and I am so nervous I forgot to eat breakfast. Go Dawgs win us a big one.


----------



## KyDawg

Less than two hours to go. Trying to keep from going crazy with worry. I am trying to stay busy, I raked the dog and washed the yard, but that didn't help. Please hunker down Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Ugly game but a pretty W! UT gave it their all! Hats off to them! 3 in a row against UT! Got some D problems that need to be ironed along with special teams. Mitchell and Gurley had huge mistakes on special teams. Murray had another fumble while being sacked!!!! Protect the fb!!! Marshall lost the ball too, but I'll give him a mulligan! Go Dawgs on Rocky Top!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Can I open my eyes Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Can I open my eyes Jeff?



It's all over now Charlie!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My old Heart won't stand many more of these Jeff. Go Dawgs. You just beat UT three years in a row. Or is it four?


----------



## brownceluse

It 3! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats to the dawgs on the win.


----------



## KyDawg

Why is Kentucky's defense looking better than ours?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Why is Kentucky's defense looking better than ours?



Sc is looking ahead at UGA. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well I hope they look ahead too far. RIght now I start the SC worry.


----------



## brownceluse

One more Go Dawgs before I call it a day! 5-0! On to cakalacky to beat the OBC!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs! 5-0 last few years we lose a game like that! Grantham said it reminded him of last years SC game and it did me to. Only difference is we got a W last night! This game humbled a 5-0 team and it came at a good time. It will be a Dawg fight next sat.! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It bothered me that we did not put much pressure on thier QB, but what the heck we won. I will take any kind of win over UT anytime. Our offense was impressive. Now we got to get ready for the chickens. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Grantham has some work to do. He gets paid good. He will get it fixed. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

They need to be running in this rain. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> They need to be running in this rain. Go Dawgs.



They need to be watching game film of how they got no penatration, and no pass rush and how they couldnt stop the run and tackle when patterson ran that reverse for a td! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> They need to be watching game film of how they got no penatration, and no pass rush and how they couldnt stop the run and tackle when patterson ran that reverse for a td! Go Dawgs!



Maybe Richt can download it on their smart phones while they are running.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Maybe Richt can download it on their smart phones while they are running.



They dont need to run. They ran around the whole game chasing the UT O! Let them rest and become students of the game.


----------



## KyDawg

I Just hope Grantham has them ready for SC. I got a feeling he is gonna beat the boys over the head with game until they are ready.


----------



## Hankus

Spurrier will fake punt/kick us an we'll never see it comin on the field


----------



## riprap

They had all week to do that. You are always suppose to run wind sprints and hills when you miss tackles and assignments.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> They had all week to do that. You are always suppose to run wind sprints and hills when you miss tackles and assignments.



Thats not the Georgia way. Richt should take them diving again to build the team up. You are too negative rip. Let them rest and study game film. Oh Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Thats not the Georgia way. Richt should take them diving again to build the team up. You are too negative rip. Let them rest and study game film. Oh Go Dawgs!



The high dive was awesome. Richt Flair look so sexy on the high dive. Saban is so tough he would have done it with no water.


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> Spurrier will fake punt/kick us an we'll never see it comin on the field



That is my worry. Derrick Dooley is not the OBC. We bring that D to Columbia, we better score 70.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> The high dive was awesome. Richt Flair look so sexy on the high dive. Saban is so tough he would have done it with no water.



Saban eats concrete for breakfast! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Another great Mon being 5-0!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool wet Monday morning.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. We need to eat chicken all week. Save the livers for fertilizer.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. We need to eat chicken all week. Save the livers for fertilizer.



Rip, you make my taste buds cry.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Okay Dawgs got to get ready for dem chickens. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Okay Dawgs got to get ready for dem chickens. Go Dawgs!



I may smoke some chicken Sat! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I may smoke some chicken Sat! Go Dawgs!



Just save Rip the livers Jeff. Go Dawgs gnaw dem chicken's gizzards out.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Just save Rip the livers Jeff. Go Dawgs gnaw dem chicken's gizzards out.



I love the sound of livers droping in the fryer! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A Tuesday morning Go Dawgs from the north bank of the Little Red River and the south bank of the Big Red river.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, time to step up and take control of the East.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Another Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. My computer is slow slow slow tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! It's about time for a roadtrip south.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! It's about time for a roadtrip south.



Come on home Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Come on home Charlie! Go Dawgs!



A certain little girl has all travel plans on hold, while she makes up her mind.


----------



## John Cooper

How bout an GOOOOOOD MORNING DAAAAAAAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> A certain little girl has all travel plans on hold, while she makes up her mind.


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> How bout an GOOOOOOD MORNING DAAAAAAAWGS!!!!!!!!!



Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Wednesday in the Bluegrass state.


----------



## Nitram4891

GO


----------



## Huntinfool

http://espn.go.com/college-football...eorgia-bulldogs-michael-bennett-year-acl-tear


Bad news for a great kid.


----------



## brownceluse

Huntinfool said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football...eorgia-bulldogs-michael-bennett-year-acl-tear
> 
> 
> Bad news for a great kid.



Yep that hurts! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Not good.... But GOOOOO Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Great big Go Dawgs for Bennett!


----------



## John Cooper

Bennett a DGD....... GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We will miss Bennett alot. But we do have more recievers, it was just that he was a key man on third down. Speaking of Bennetts we might miss Billy more this weekend. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Ttt go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Ttt go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Where is Bryant Al? Go Dawgs in T town!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs while Mitt kills Odumba in the debate.


----------



## John Cooper

Far north east corner of the state...... It's a far cry from the old Saint Mary's hospital in Athens where I was born, or the old Alps Drive in where I saw my first motion picture, or even Millage Ave. Baptist church where I first went to church, but it's been home for the last 8 years.......LOL

GO   DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a great night in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Autreyville Georgia. Former home of the Autreyville zoo.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller county Georgia, out on Grimsley road.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from Joe Cooper road in Ila, GA.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS for all thee fans who love Zeb Deans BBQ........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bryant Al.!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Win it for Bennett!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Nitram4891 said:


> GO


----------



## John Cooper

GO DAWGS from the lunch crew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we need all you got this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Go Clemscum!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS....... from South Pittsburg, TN.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS....... from South Pittsburg, TN.



Getting up closer to my way now. Stop while you are in South Pitt. and but you a Lodge Dutch oven.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Getting up closer to my way now. Stop while you are in South Pitt. and but you a Lodge Dutch oven.





I work about 1/2 mile from Lodge cast iron!!!!!!!!

Goooooooo DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and Go Clemscum!!!!



whats up with that???


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the other side of Mt. Eagle


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on the other side of Nashville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Marks500 said:


> whats up with that???



We have a liberal troll gt fan named nitram that like to frequent this thread. I just learned the other day that he is a Obama fan. So I had to throw that out there for him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Harbins Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We have a liberal troll gt fan named nitram that like to frequent this thread. I just learned the other day that he is a Obama fan. So I had to throw that out there for him.



An Obama fan, I thought there was something wrong with him.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> An Obama fan, I thought there was something wrong with him.



Yep.... A BO hope and change kind of guy......


----------



## KyDawg

Well I hope we change it in November.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well I hope we change it in November.



Romney wins by a landside!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, looks like a good November for all of us!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Columbia SC!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Brooks county Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Goooooooooooooo dawgssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

GO DAWGS..... for all the Dawg fans who live just a little west of the Nance carpet outlet on 75 south........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Daphne Al.!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bay Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> We have a liberal troll gt fan named nitram that like to frequent this thread. I just learned the other day that he is a Obama fan. So I had to throw that out there for him.



liberall troll????   I'm libertarian, brownlucy and I would not vote for BO in this election (if I could vote)... 

How's little twelve toes doin?  still improving on that banjo?  has he got a cousin picked out for the dance yet?


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> liberall troll????   I'm libertarian, brownlucy and I would not vote for BO in this election (if I could vote)...
> 
> How's little twelve toes doin?  still improving on that banjo?  has he got a cousin picked out for the dance yet?



 Attacks on my family will not be tolerated....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff you know better than to get the trolls stired up.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Two Egg Florida.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in Hahira Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jeff you know better than to get the trolls stired up.



 Hook, line, and sinker!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Barney Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Pocataligo, Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gainsville Fl!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Tift county. You have to play the Packers tonight.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!  In Jacksonville, Fl.


----------



## brownceluse

5-0 and looking forward to being6-0! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Dreaming of a chile mustard steak and a naked dog walking....... Go DAWGS  at the Varsity!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Dreaming of a chile mustard steak and a naked dog walking....... Go DAWGS  at the Varsity!!!!!!!


 that's right go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ben Hill county.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS.   In Trenton, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out on Nickajack lake!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang I wish this Dawg was sitting at the football stadium in Tifton right about now. That would be Brodie Field. Well there will be alot of Dawgs down there so let me give them A big Go Dawgs. Pull them through Durwood and Darrel.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a cool Oct. Friday night!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on HS football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Alabama bow season opens next Saturday!!!!!!!!  Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I like Bacon. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Just got home form Apalachee vs Flowery Branch. The Chee was up 14-3 at halftime! Hold on wildcats! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My CC Packers whupped Tift 49-7. Feels a little better after a close lost to Lowndes last week.


----------



## Hut2

Fitz. beat Cook Co.! Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

It's raining in NE Alabama/NW Georgia....... GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Beat those cocks! It's time be 6-0!!!!!!


----------



## Hut2

Am I the only one who gets nervous? I started getting that way last night.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

I was way more nevous before the TenRsee game. I can't say why but my gut is telling me we walk away with a W and be 6-0!!!!!!!!! Of course by game time I will be nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rockers........

GO DAWGS time for a complete game ..... win it for Bennett!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I will be nervous until we get 6 touchdowns ahead of who ever we are playing. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

I get nervous at my sons games...... I love it!!! Lets Go Dawgs! G E O R G I A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIN IT FOR BENNETT!!!!!


----------



## scooty006

At least we've already been thru some battles this year being behind at Mizzou and Tenn last week.  No turnovers and we'll be in good shape.


----------



## KyDawg

He Jeff, I as I sit here worried about tonights game the wifey is out in the front yard trying to sneak a picture of two does feeding across the road. Pics may or may not follow. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> He Jeff, I as I sit here worried about tonights game the wifey is out in the front yard trying to sneak a picture of two does feeding across the road. Pics may or may not follow. Go Dawgs!



Thats awesome! I hope she gets here pics! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Auburn is worse than I thought. One missed pick for me, but everybody missed this one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dang Auburn is worse than I thought. One missed pick for me, but everybody missed this one. Go Dawgs.



They look BAD! Cheezit has hit an all time low. I'll be honest I could take a season or two like that if we could win a NC!


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody other than me that is glad LSU has Mett instead of us right now.


----------



## KyDawg

I am pulling for LSU, we need Florida to lose a game. Looks bad for the tigers right now.


----------



## KyDawg

These night games make Sat afternoon last for days.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs please make it stop!


----------



## KyDawg

The richt expirement is offically over.


----------



## KyDawg

Our best play is a blocked fg. Lets try to play some offense.


----------



## riprap

Getting whipped in all phases of the game.


----------



## brownceluse

Gonna jump on the train it's time for change!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Gonna jump on the train it's time for change!



I'm in. Which train?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I'm in. Which train?



I'm paying for the U haul!


----------



## KyDawg

After all these years of gagging in big games I am ready for a change also. Dont call me a bandwagon fan I have been through thick and thin with the Dawgs for over 50 years. I dont have many seasons left and it breaks my heart to see us waste them and time again by getting out coached. Bobo came off worse than Obama in this game. Richt stands on the sideline and has 0 answers. I am ready to try anything to turn this around. Getting beat is one thing getting embarrased and out coached is another.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I'm paying for the U haul!



I have talked it over and he is just getting an extended stay near Tallahassee. Furniture will be on the curb before 11:00pm.


----------



## KyDawg

I am done with richt! I am on the train and would be the engineer if they would let me.


----------



## KyDawg

0 points, are you kidding me Bobo?


----------



## KyDawg

Spurrier is going to run it up.


----------



## brownceluse

Hard to stomach! My sons fb team got blown out today I knew this wasnt going to be a good day! Go Dawgs till I God calls me home! G E O R G I A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I love the Dawgs but I hate getting outcoached and outplayed. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

I love my Dawgs! Always will! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

The sun will come up tommorow. It will rise in the east and set in the west. We will beat Florida and wonder what could have been. We will keep CMR around for another year and we will all get excited next fall. We will go to a mid level Bowl game as usual, which we may or not may win. We will have another top 5 recruting class, kill Ga tech, watch the NFL draft as 4 of our players go in the 1st round. Murray will retrurn for his senior season and we will be ranked in the preseason top 10. We will lose 2 games in 2013 regular season and the fire CMR thread will start again. Two or three players will be suspended for the first 3 games and we will say just wait till they get back. Some things never change. And I will still love my Dawgs and miss a big old Gobbler at 32 yards.


----------



## KyDawg

I am going to bed. All the ranting is not helping. We need a new coach. You can teach old Dawgs new tricks, with a new coach.


----------



## gin house

KyDawg said:


> The sun will come up tommorow. It will rise in the east and set in the west. We will beat Florida and wonder what could have been. We will keep CMR around for another year and we will all get excited next fall. We will go to a mid level Bowl game as usual, which we may or not may win. We will have another top 5 recruting class, kill Ga tech, watch the NFL draft as 4 of our players go in the 1st round. Murray will retrurn for his senior season and we will be ranked in the preseason top 10. We will lose 2 games in 2013 regular season and the fire CMR thread will start again. Two or three players will be suspended for the first 3 games and we will say just wait till they get back. Some things never change. And I will still love my Dawgs and miss a big old Gobbler at 32 yards.



 I agree exept they will probably lose 4 next year having to play one or two of the upper west teams.


----------



## brownceluse

gin house said:


> I agree exept they will probably lose 4 next year having to play one or two of the upper west teams.



Your probably right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## JasonTyree04

KyDawg said:


> The sun will come up tommorow. It will rise in the east and set in the west. We will beat Florida and wonder what could have been. We will keep CMR around for another year and we will all get excited next fall. We will go to a mid level Bowl game as usual, which we may or not may win. We will have another top 5 recruting class, kill Ga tech, watch the NFL draft as 4 of our players go in the 1st round. Murray will retrurn for his senior season and we will be ranked in the preseason top 10. We will lose 2 games in 2013 regular season and the fire CMR thread will start again. Two or three players will be suspended for the first 3 games and we will say just wait till they get back. Some things never change. And I will still love my Dawgs and miss a big old Gobbler at 32 yards.



I know the feeling.


----------



## KyDawg

I woke up this morning searching for a silver lining in ths dark cloud. Then I found it. We will probably end up in the music city bowl and thats less than an hour from my front door. I will set up a huge tailgate party in parking lot down there and all my GON friends can attend. We will have smoked ribs, BBQ chicken, maybe a deer ham or two, hash brown casserole, deviled eggs, a big pot of beans, lemon icebox pie and chocolate cake for dessert. Free beer for those that want it and iced tea for those that dont. Then after the game we will come back to my house for homemade ice cream and watch the replay of our win over Viginia Tech. Please rsvp so I will know how whether I should bring 3 or 4 chairs for yall to sit in.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I woke up this morning searching for a silver lining in ths dark cloud. Then I found it. We will probably end up in the music city bowl and thats less than an hour from my front door. I will set up a huge tailgate party in parking lot down there and all my GON friends can attend. We will have smoked ribs, BBQ chicken, maybe a deer ham or two, hash brown casserole, deviled eggs, a big pot of beans, lemon icebox pie and chocolate cake for dessert. Free beer for those that want it and iced tea for those that dont. Then after the game we will come back to my house for homemade ice cream and watch the replay of our win over Viginia Tech. Please rsvp so I will know how whether I should bring 3 or 4 chairs for yall to sit in.


Count me in! Go Dawgs! Sweet tea for me!


----------



## John Cooper

I'll have a sweet tea also KyDawg!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Early evening Go Dawgs! G E O R G I A!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a quiet Sunday evening. Falcons are 5-0.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ...... Always a Dawg fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> I woke up this morning searching for a silver lining in ths dark cloud. Then I found it. We will probably end up in the music city bowl and thats less than an hour from my front door. I will set up a huge tailgate party in parking lot down there and all my GON friends can attend. We will have smoked ribs, BBQ chicken, maybe a deer ham or two, hash brown casserole, deviled eggs, a big pot of beans, lemon icebox pie and chocolate cake for dessert. Free beer for those that want it and iced tea for those that dont. Then after the game we will come back to my house for homemade ice cream and watch the replay of our win over Viginia Tech. Please rsvp so I will know how whether I should bring 3 or 4 chairs for yall to sit in.



Dude, you are da man!   

Hey Kydawg, not sure of the highway that runs between Nashville and Memphis but is that the direction you live?  My dad was from the area right where the Tn river runs under the highway there, called Parsons Tennessee.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I woke up this morning searching for a silver lining in ths dark cloud. Then I found it. We will probably end up in the music city bowl and thats less than an hour from my front door. I will set up a huge tailgate party in parking lot down there and all my GON friends can attend. We will have smoked ribs, BBQ chicken, maybe a deer ham or two, hash brown casserole, deviled eggs, a big pot of beans, lemon icebox pie and chocolate cake for dessert. Free beer for those that want it and iced tea for those that dont. Then after the game we will come back to my house for homemade ice cream and watch the replay of our win over Viginia Tech. Please rsvp so I will know how whether I should bring 3 or 4 chairs for yall to sit in.



Sweet Tea for me. Now chicken is going to make me sick for a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Dude, you are da man!
> 
> Hey Kydawg, not sure of the highway that runs between Nashville and Memphis but is that the direction you live?  My dad was from the area right where the Tn river runs under the highway there, called Parsons Tennessee.[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually live right off US 431 north of Nashville right in the southern edge of Kentucky. I know Parsons but it is west of me.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Just heard the meeting a A town didnt end too well for one person. The cards have been laid on the table.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just heard the meeting a A town didnt end too well for one person. The cards have been laid on the table.



What happened? Tell me tell me


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just heard the meeting a A town didnt end too well for one person. The cards have been laid on the table.



So you are saying keep a look out on the Fox News ticker.


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just heard the meeting a A town didnt end too well for one person. The cards have been laid on the table.



Spill the beans Bro.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck




----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> So you are saying keep a look out on the Fox News ticker.





John Cooper said:


> Spill the beans Bro.!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll just say this there in no room for error! Go Dawgs! Apparently McGarity and Leon Farmer were not too happy about our last game!


----------



## KyDawg

Fire the whole bunch.


----------



## KyDawg

I am so mad about Saturday, I think I will take up bow hunting to get my mind off of it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I am so mad about Saturday, I think I will take up bow hunting to get my mind off of it.



Go eat some raw chicken livers. I guarantee that will get it off your mind.


----------



## riprap

High dives and Samuel L. Jackson have done Richt and the dawgs in.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> I am so mad about Saturday, I think I will take up bow hunting to get my mind off of it.



Yeah KY bow hunting soothes the soul...... 


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

go dawgs..  best team ever. CMR is the best.  Go hershell,gurshell, and next years recruit




go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Up here the bow season last longer than the NBA season.


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> go dawgs..  best team ever. CMR is the best.  Go hershell,gurshell, and next years recruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go dawgs


 Ahh thanks..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Shooting a bow cant be too difficult. I saw Dave Cantebury kill a wild turkey with a homeade one on Dual survival.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip you know you cant eat raw chicken livers. You have batter them up and deep fry them.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Up here the bow season last longer than the NBA season.




we get one month bow only and share the rest with gun season!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Ahh thanks..... Go Dawgs!



Ahh, just poking some fun.. Yall get a new coaching staff and yall will be fine I believe. Heck with this nice guy coaching crap.


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ahh, just poking some fun.. Yall get a new coaching staff and yall will be fine I believe. Heck with this nice guy coaching crap.



I hear that may be in the works.............. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got a job offer from Athens today and I am putting my staff together. Brownceluse-defensive coor.  RipRap-offensive Coor. John Cooper- Special teams. Buck- Qb coach. Hankus- strength and conditioning. More positions will be filled later.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got a job offer from Athens today and I am putting my staff together. Brownceluse-defensive coor.  RipRap-offensive Coor. John Cooper- Special teams. Buck- Qb coach. Hankus- strength and conditioning. More positions will be filled later.



 I talk to Erk every day! He will be right hand man! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The defense is in Dang good hands.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens tonight!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we will get better. One day


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Westminster SC!


----------



## riprap

No wonder UGA is the first ones everybody says will be upset. They are. I feel sorry for the teams UGA has beaten. Yall have a long ways to go.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> No wonder UGA is the first ones everybody says will be upset. They are. I feel sorry for the teams UGA has beaten. Yall have a long ways to go.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bowling Green Ky. and in Nolensville Tenn. I know thier is at least one Dawg in each of those towns.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs down in Americus Ga home of a dang good Dawg fan!


----------



## KyDawg

Gos Dawgs down in Sumter County Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville Ga. My nephew lives there and he's haveing a hard time with last nights loss!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Port Angeles, Washington. I know the is one Dawg fan out there having a hard with the loss also!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

NCAA needs to make a new rule that limits college head coaches to two four year terms at one school.


----------



## riprap

• I think there's always a little element of something new that everybody kind of puts together from what they've been doing. Everyone sort of scripts that first drive or first couple of drives, so there will be some things that are there just before the game settles that something maybe we didn't actually practice. The bottom line is we've got to make plays on the front end of the game; that's all there is to it." - Richt on the slow starts by his defense.

http://uga.rivals.com/barrier_noent...t=content.asp&cid=1419153&fid=&tid=&mid=&rid=


You mean coaches are actually calling plays they didn't practice?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this fine Mon morning!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS...... on a rainy monday


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Radiator Springs. Yeah got the little grandson this week.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs down in Americus Ga home of a dang good Dawg fan!



Where is this dwag fan at btw???


----------



## DDD

Someone else may have posted this, but just saw on twitter that Mike Bobo and Coach Grantham are fielding the calls tonight on the call in show.

I am going to get me some popcorn, a coke, lock myself in my truck so my kids don't hear my mouth and me laughing until I cry at the red necks that will call in to straighten Bobo out.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Where is this dwag fan at btw???



Probably working and enjoying his team being 5-1... Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

He belived in his team. I believe in them too. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

What ever happened to "Super Sport"????


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> What ever happened to "Super Sport"????



Hadnt seen him much for the past couple years.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Louvalle Ga.


----------



## riprap

I got sea sick twice while in Florida and then really sick Sat. night in Lithia Springs. Go Dawgs in Carabelle, Fla.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !!!!!!! Things are looking up!!


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs !!!!!!! Things are looking up!!



In Smoke?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Wilson beach Fla.


----------



## John Cooper

Rise up gather round rock this place to the ground........Gooo DAWGS!!


----------



## gin house

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Westminster SC!



 I live about 45min from Athens........Theres plenty of those SC native traitors over here, cant stand em  GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you traitor Dawgs in Bath South Carolina.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWG fans every where!!!!!!! "Things are getting better.... Better all the time"


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Hommassa river.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you signal stealing Dawgs in Lowndes county.


----------



## John Cooper

Go all you 5-1 Dawgs .... why settle for 6-0 when we can be mediocre!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

One of the few times we got the best of Spurrier was his Hiesman year when we hung like a 100 on them. Go Daws with a long memory.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> One of the few times we got the best of Spurrier was his Hiesman year when we hung like a 100 on them. Go Daws with a long memory.



Holy smokes!  You actually remember when Spurrier played?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie is the forum UGA historian! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Dang KyDawg just how old a feller are you.......LOL


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie is the forum UGA historian! Go Dawgs!



Hey Charlie do you remember a Dawg named Spurgin Chandler??


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie do you remember a Dawg named Spurgin Chandler??



Are you talking about the Italian stallion?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Charlie is the man! Fire Richt yesterday!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont think we need to fire Richt. Lets just reassign him. Any suggestions as to where he would fit in?


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> I dont think we need to fire Richt. Lets just reassign him. Any suggestions as to where he would fit in?



Somebody needs to lead UGA around on the leash...


----------



## brownceluse

He's a great face for UGA there is no doubt. Thats why I wanted him to get us there, but he has proven he cant. Not sure but he's just got to go!


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Holy smokes!  You actually remember when Spurrier played?



Yes the wife and I  (girlfriend at the time) were coming back from a date up to Washington D.C. I lived in Newport News Va at the time. I was wearing the radio dial out trying to get the UGA game. I finally found it late in the game and laughed all the way home as we beat Spurrier brains out. That was a long time ago aroung 67 I think. but it was fun.


----------



## KyDawg

I think the actual score that year was UGA 51 Fla 0


----------



## KyDawg

Of course the Gators dont like to talk about dem days.


----------



## KyDawg

No place here for night owls. Go Dawgs on EST. Or whatever it is now. I have got used to central time. I can stay up later and post more reasons to fire CMR. Go Dawgs on warrior creek.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall dont forget about the Music City Bowl Blowout.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Are you talking about the Italian stallion?



LOL.... I don't know what they called him back in the 20's.....LOL.... He went on to play pro base ball for the Yank's....LOL

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Gooooo DAWGS¡!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> LOL.... I don't know what they called him back in the 20's.....LOL.... He went on to play pro base ball for the Yank's....LOL
> 
> GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!



I believe it was GT coach Bobby Dodd who nicknamed him the Italian Stallion.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs

He was my great uncle...... a 4 letter athlete while at UGA!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go OBC!


----------



## KyDawg

I had an uncle, long gone now, who used to sit around and talk about UGA football constantly, and I do recall some of those stories. I wish I had recorded them, because I have forgotten alot more of them than I remember. Your uncle was in a couple of those his tales. He and my grandmother lived in Valdosta, where she was still attending the Valdosta Wildcats games at 100 years old.


----------



## John Cooper

Wow...... GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all the way to ----fill in the blank--- Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg

George Patton was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Do yall remember a rb by the name of Walker. He was a DGD!


----------



## riprap

CMR was a PGD!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> CMR was a PGD!



That avatar cracks me up...... he looks so relaxed and no emotion on his face.........Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> That avatar cracks me up...... he looks so relaxed and no emotion on his face.........Go Dawgs!



He's giving an example of the offensive line.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Do yall remember a rb by the name of Walker. He was a DGD!



Must have been before my time.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Must have been before my time.



I seen some video of him but it was in black and white. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> He's giving an example of the offensive line.


----------



## brownceluse

Seen Richt in Athens tonight, and he acted like UGA won last Sat. Said we were in good shape to to win 10 or 11 games and then go to a good bowl game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Seen Richt in Athens tonight, and he acted like UGA won last Sat. Said we were in good shape to to win 10 or 11 games and then go to a good bowl game. Go Dawgs!



Did you ask him what he will be doing next year?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Did you ask him what he will be doing next year?



He will take his annual mission trip, but I think he will also take some time to work on his diving! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Appleby to Washington was DGplay.


----------



## brownceluse

My God a feshmen!


----------



## KyDawg

Thw good day will return. I just hope I am around to see them. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Did anyone else notice that Grantham seemed to be trying to pump up the offense more than Richt did?


----------



## Muddyfoots

If we don't hang 14 on Kentuckie, I'm a Vandy fan for life.


----------



## John Cooper

OH look at the Sugar falling out of the SKY


----------



## Muddyfoots

Muddyfoots said:


> If we don't hang 14 on Kentuckie, I'm a Vandy fan for life.



Make that an Ole Miss fan. Don't care for James Franklin, either..


----------



## Buck

Muddyfoots said:


> Make that an Ole Miss fan. Don't care for James Franklin, either..



  Thanks for clearing that one up..


----------



## Muddyfoots

Buck said:


> Thanks for clearing that one up..



Hey! I forgot there are 2 new teams in conference.

Mizzou!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

One of two things happens with Kentucky. We come out and demolish them, or we sleep walk through the game because we have not put the last one behind us. If the second on is the case it is all over for sure and CMR is gone.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I'm starting think Dabo at Clemscum would be a good fit in Athens. At least he has emotion!


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS

FIRE EM ALL

yep that'd fix something


----------



## riprap

All our enemies sure want us to keep CMR around. Maybe they're a little afraid of what might happen with a new Sheriff in town.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> All our enemies sure want us to keep CMR around. Maybe they're a little afraid of what might happen with a new Sheriff in town.



Saban would do a better job on the ford truck commercials anyways! go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip I could fry up some Chicken livers for a UGA welcome meal for Saban.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Saban would do a better job on the ford truck commercials anyways! go Dawgs!



He already does them and has the same color truck as CMR. The players will think it's CMR until the MAN gets out.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip I could fry up some Chicken livers for a UGA welcome meal for Saban.



We want him to stay. He'll fry up plenty in Columbia.


----------



## Buck

Had a sub-contractor come over and give us a price on repairing our rock patio at the cabin at Burton.  Recently he had ridden around the lake with Saban and his wife looking at rock work on other properties.  Said Mrs. Saban wears the paints in the family.  Saban hardly spoke a word during the several hour trip.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Had a sub-contractor come over and give us a price on repairing our rock patio at the cabin at Burton.  Recently he had ridden around the lake with Saban and his wife looking at rock work on other properties.  Said Mrs. Saban wears the paints in the family.  Saban hardly spoke a word during the several hour trip.


I knew that but dang the little man can coach them boys up!


----------



## riprap

Buck said:


> Had a sub-contractor come over and give us a price on repairing our rock patio at the cabin at Burton.  Recently he had ridden around the lake with Saban and his wife looking at rock work on other properties.  Said Mrs. Saban wears the paints in the family.  Saban hardly spoke a word during the several hour trip.



So how much was that big G overlooking the water going to cost?


----------



## KyDawg

What am I going to do with my UGA Richt look alike wind breakers?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> What am I going to do with my UGA Richt look alike wind breakers?



You would look good with a Cheesit pullover with the collar up chewing gum 100 mph.


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> I knew that but dang the little man can coach them boys up!



He mentioned that as well, "I had no idea Saban was as short as he is"..

Also mentioned he was wearing his UT shirt so that may have been the reason he didn't get the job.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> He mentioned that as well, "I had no idea Saban was as short as he is"..
> 
> Also mentioned he was wearing his UT shirt so that may have been the reason he didn't get the job.


----------



## Buck

riprap said:


> So how much was that big G overlooking the water going to cost?



Not sure about the G but Saban actually owns 3 houses on Burton.  One he owns. One with 2 other people and it is for sale for 9.2 mil


----------



## riprap

Buck said:


> Not sure about the G but Saban actually owns 3 houses on Burton.  One he owns with 2 other people and it is for sale for 9.2 mil



If that will bring him in I'll go to the bank in the morining and see what I can do. You think that qualifies for section 8?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> If that will bring him in I'll go to the bank in the morining and see what I can do. You think that qualifies for section 8?



Yes! I will give all of my 401k to help to get him here! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Not sure about the G but Saban actually owns 3 houses on Burton.  One he owns. One with 2 other people and it is for sale for 9.2 mil



I got that on my hip.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Yes! I will give all of my 401k to help to get him here! Go Dawgs!



I hear CMR's wife will continue to give out water. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I hear CMR's wife will continue to give out water. Go Dawgs.



Thats awesome I was hoping we could find a place for her! Go Dawgs for the water girl!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Well, I'm going to try and get some sleep. Anticipation of the Man coming to town is almost too much to handle.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on lake Burton tonight!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs this fine morn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hate losing!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hate losing!



BIG changes on the way, Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs coming to Ky in about 10 days. I may go up to Lexington and have a talk with Richt. Migh even take him some chicken livers to snack on.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs coming to Ky in about 10 days. I may go up to Lexington and have a talk with Richt. Migh even take him some chicken livers to snack on.


Leave it be Charlie we will have real coach next year in Athens!! Go Dawgs and welcome home Saban!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... I hope Saban brings Kirby with him........


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs...... I hope Saban brings Kirby with him........



Me too grantham sucks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My computer needs an open date. I can make about one post every 40 mins. right now. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I give up for the night. I think CMR has compromised my puter. Just another reason to fire him. Must be time to go to town and buy a new one. one.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I give up for the night. I think CMR has compromised my puter. Just another reason to fire him. Must be time to go to town and buy a new one. one.


Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky! Good luck with your new computer Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs......Charlie .... CMR has way to much pull with the internet providers fire him now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie hurry and get your new computer this place is not the same without you! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie hurry and get your new computer this place is not the same without you! Go Dawgs!



I tuned up and changed the oil in this old one. Maybe that will help. You know sometimes change is a good thing.


----------



## John Cooper

But when will the Dawgs get some change??????

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Might as well just keep it like it is. I don't want all those NC years all over my back glass.


----------



## riprap

When Saban comes to UGA, do you think he will move to Alabama?


----------



## KyDawg

I think change is in our near future. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> When Saban comes to UGA, do you think he will move to Alabama?



l guess he will probably buy a house on lake Guntersville.


----------



## John Cooper

Nope i think he will buy another lake house..... in south cackalacky.........just saying


Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs in Ky with a shakey computer.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thursday night and alot going on. It would be a good time for Nick to slip out of T-town.


----------



## Buck

Go Dawgs up at Lake Seed!!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder how we will do this week against Open?


----------



## KyDawg

And why cant I find a TV lisiting for this game. CMR probably had it blacked out.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> Wonder how we will do this week against Open?



Just the same, I'm sure we'll have a few missed blocks and holding penalties..


----------



## KyDawg

And plenty of passes behind the line for losses.


----------



## John Cooper

Any truth to the rumors that they had a big meeting monday and 2 coaches offered
to resign?? I heard one of them was coach Garner??


----------



## Buck

John Cooper said:


> Any truth to the rumors that they had a big meeting monday and 2 coaches offered
> to resign?? I heard one of them was coach Garner??



Do tell...


----------



## KyDawg

Who was the other one? Maybe his Boss?


----------



## John Cooper

All I heard on the radio was CRG.... I also heard there was trouble between CTG and GRG with recruiting ????? just what a caller was saying on Chatt's talk radio??


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga. Getting ready to take the kids coon hunting!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Any truth to the rumors that they had a big meeting monday and 2 coaches offered
> to resign?? I heard one of them was coach Garner??



I'll be honest with ya garner may be a big part of the problem with recruiting.


----------



## KyDawg

AT this point I think we have more things to worry about than coach Garner.


----------



## John Cooper

I was just wondering after Brownie posted about the meeting sunday then i heard about a meeting monday...... i think a house cleaning is due. Top to bottom


----------



## KyDawg

I think someone up there has to look at what happened Saturday and realize that performance was not acceptable. SC's talent is not that much better than ours. We were out coached big time. I do not know the answer but the guys up there are making huge money to address the gap we saw on the field this past weekend. All I am asking is for them to do thier jobs.


----------



## John Cooper

Yep you nailed it!!!!! 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down there where Georgia, Tennessee and Alabama all come together.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the Dawgs treed three times!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ..... taking the squirel Dawgs out tomorrow for some training runs!!!!!!!

What kind of Dawgs you huntin with celuse?


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs ..... taking the squirel Dawgs out tomorrow for some training runs!!!!!!!
> 
> What kind of Dawgs you huntin with celuse?



Red bones. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

I got Curs

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell likes to biscuit hunt.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ...... I like to hunt biscuits too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Red bones. Go Dawgs!






Was fortunate enough today to meet brownceluse for dinner today, have to admit, he's a DGD !!!!!



Enjoyed it bro, and I owe ya one !!!


----------



## KyDawg

I like dinner too.


----------



## John Cooper

Hmmmm I can cold trail Dinner!!!!!!

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hmmmm I can cold trail Dinner!!!!!!
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!!



Are thier any good BBQ restaurants in S. Pittsburgh?


----------



## John Cooper

No sir not really..... thats why I do all my own.....LOL.... I call mine "Smokin Joe's" because my Dad Joe taught me how to make it......LOL


----------



## KyDawg

I have got off I-65 there before looking for one and never found it. Thought if you knew of one I would holler at you next time throught there for lunch.


----------



## John Cooper

Give me a holler next time you are heading down...... if I don't have some made up ..... There is one place that is pretty good.....


----------



## KyDawg

I meant I-24. I will let you know next time I go that way John.


----------



## John Cooper

Sounds like a plan Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on road trips south. That litlle Grand Daughter gonna show up any day now and I can sart making my winter migration plan.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for our Grandkids!!!!!!!! May they grow up to be DGD!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for our Grandkids!!!!!!!! May they grow up to be DGD!!!



Oh they will. Brown must be at a HS game tonight.


----------



## Hankus

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Saturday morning in Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was fortunate enough today to meet brownceluse for dinner today, have to admit, he's a DGD !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed it bro, and I owe ya one !!!



Yes sir enjoyed it as well we will have to make it a annual once a month dinner. Go Jackets for Quack!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Oh they will. Brown must be at a HS game tonight.



Down here in gods country!!! East ga! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs over in East Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Going to BW2 to watch S.C. vs LSU. Geaux Tigers. But I dont think they have a chance.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, the chickens went down, Now all we have to do is beat Fla, and hope SC looses another one, which they will.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, the chickens went down, Now all we have to do is beat Fla, and hope SC looses another one, which they will.



This is sad we have to do this.


----------



## John Cooper

I hate having to hope SC will go down again.......  i just wish we could run the table....... i am tired of having to have help to win the east!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> This is sad we have to do this.



It is sad but with CMR you take anything you can get.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> It is sad but with CMR you take anything you can get.



When saban gets to Athens we won't have hope sc loses anymore. Go Dawgs in the creek bottoms of glascock county where the red bones sung all night long last night!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> When saban gets to Athens we won't have hope sc loses anymore. Go Dawgs in the creek bottoms of glascock county where the red bones sung all night long last night!



And you snacked on boiled peanuts whenever you wanted some.


----------



## John Cooper

Gooooo dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Waycross Ga.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> When saban gets to Athens we won't have hope sc loses anymore. Go Dawgs in the creek bottoms of glascock county where the red bones sung all night long last night!



I bet it's fire CMR at Raley's. I've got to get down there for a hamburger steak.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs north of Nashville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I bet it's fire CMR at Raley's. I've got to get down there for a hamburger steak.



Hey Rip do they carry my favorite part of the ckicken?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!! 

just hoping we get by KY.


----------



## brownceluse

Had a good time down there in Gibson Ga this weekend boys. My 13 old daughter went coon hinting every night with us, and my wife wore the bream out for three days. My son rolled a doe over this afternoon so it was a good weekend to be a daddy! Go Dawgs on a UGA off week!!!


----------



## Buck

Nice doe!  Tell him congrats!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Had a good time down there in Gibson Ga this weekend boys. My 13 old daughter went coon hinting every night with us, and my wife wore the bream out for three days. My son rolled a doe over this afternoon so it was a good weekend to be a daddy! Go Dawgs on a UGA off week!!!



Sounds like you guys had a great trip. Not to mention the boiled peanuts.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great trip. Not to mention the boiled peanuts.



Just put a garbage bag full in the freezer..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

WTG!!!!! That is so cool Celuse!!!!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw

brownceluse said:


> Had a good time down there in Gibson Ga this weekend boys. My 13 old daughter went coon hinting every night with us, and my wife wore the bream out for three days. My son rolled a doe over this afternoon so it was a good weekend to be a daddy! Go Dawgs on a UGA off week!!!



sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## KyDawg

There will be alot of KyDawgs this weekend. I have always went to that game up there, but wont make it this year.


----------



## John Cooper

I am hoping the week off didn't flatten us out even worse.....

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

I think this week off was what the team needed. After the embarssing loss they needed it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If we dont beat Ky., we should forfiet rest of season.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip do they carry my favorite part of the ckicken?



They are first class. Not sure they offer any part of the chicken.


----------



## riprap

We know CMR can't skin a chicken.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> We know CMR can't skin a chicken.





Fo Sho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> They are first class. Not sure they offer any part of the chicken.



Dont think I want to eat there.


----------



## KyDawg

I would like to see Ray Goff run that shoe string play one more time.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dont think I want to eat there.



You would be right at home. Everything they do cook is droped in the grease..... Some fine eating in the country! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Please Charlie...... say it aint so......LOL


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds good to me, marking it down for future road trip.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Please Charlie...... say it aint so......LOL



Are you talking about the famous shoestring play John?


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> You would be right at home. Everything they do cook is droped in the grease..... Some fine eating in the country! Go Dawgs!



1. Hamburger steak w/ salad and grits bar.

2. Catfish

3. Fried Shrimp platter.

Raley's is what I miss most about hunting down there. Been going there for 30 yrs. Not sure how long they have been in business.


----------



## KyDawg

I love catfish, especially with the bone in or fiddlers as we call them.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I love catfish, especially with the bone in or fiddlers as we call them.



You can get filets or bone in. Making me soooo hungry.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> 1. Hamburger steak w/ salad and grits bar.
> 
> 2. Catfish
> 
> 3. Fried Shrimp platter.
> 
> Raley's is what I miss most about hunting down there. Been going there for 30 yrs. Not sure how long they have been in business.


Not sure either but I bet they will be the another 30 years. We eat at Usry's for lunch and Raley's for dinner.....


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Not sure either but I bet they will be the another 30 years. We eat at Usry's for lunch and Raley's for dinner.....



Rub it in, rub it in.

When is duck season start? I can see if you like that swamp on one side of the property. Nobody duck hunts there. For a Raley's dinner, I can make a call.


----------



## KyDawg

If that Grand baby dont hurry up I am gonna get snowed in up here. before I can get south.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Rub it in, rub it in.
> 
> When is duck season start? I can see if you like that swamp on one side of the property. Nobody duck hunts there. For a Raley's dinner, I can make a call.



You make that happen I can do way better than that.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on foggy monday morn.

Yep charlie the shoe string and goof..... lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Congrats and GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Well the fog is burning off on this opening day of bow season......... and yes you guessed it........ i am stuck at work!!!!!!!



Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Well another Monday in Kentucky. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!! On a fine Oct. Afternoon!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hiram Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Tennesse River.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Hiram Ga!



Thought you were gonna take a nap.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Thought you were gonna take a nap.



Nah. Lets try and get this thread closed before we kick off against KY this sat Chalrie.  We need a fresh thread with a fresh start for the rest of the season. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Nah. Lets try and get this thread closed before we kick off against KY this sat Chalrie.  We need a fresh thread with a fresh start for the rest of the season. Go Dawgs!



I'll take care of that if I have to do it by myself. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the way to 1000 and beating that basketball school to my northeast.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS.....  lets kick some KY wildcats!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

When I moved to Kentucky the average IQ went up in Both states.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs......


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> When I moved to Kentucky the average IQ went up in Both states.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for higher IQ's........


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I am hoping for a chicken liver cookout in Douglasville.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tallapoosa Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Fayetteville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Bum Island Tn.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Harlen Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Stapelton Ga.!!!


----------



## KyDawg

GO dawgs in Hazard Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in New Hope Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Owensboro, KY.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Breman, GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Wrens Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Rising Fawn, GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in New Hope Tn.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Byron Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on my crow shoot tommorow.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hopewell Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Auburn Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cummimg Ga.! Home of Jr Samples!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs down on Rocky comfort creek!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on gin branch!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Towns county!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Madison Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Farmington Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on the second morning of Bama bow season ........ and I still gotta work, but looking forward to Saturday morn. when I will be in the woods....... Recurve in hand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bama deer woods!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... always and forever #1


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a nice morning in the commonwealth.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga, that have to work during bow season!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the "Southeast". Yall know who I am talking about.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Afghanistan where a good friend of mine just landed and will serve his 4th tour.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Eatonton Ga. Home of uncle Remus.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!! Yeah ...... All you Dawgs Rise up!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs coming to Kentucky this week. Yall stop by and see me.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!! Whip some Wildcats!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bogart Ga.!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. They will beat Kentucky. There is no Debate about that.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. They will beat Kentucky. There is no Debate about that.



I'm still not sure about that. Go Dawgs! Wait UK aint ranked we should be good!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Winder GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Daws down in Radium Springs on the Flint River,  in South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

go Dawgs in Free Home Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. This computer may not see 1000.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Obama says he is for middle class. CMR is mediocrity. Both can't get it done. I'm for big changes in November!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Obama says he is for middle class. CMR is mediocrity. Both can't get it done. I'm for big changes in November!



I'm tired of getting made fun of because I'm a UGA fan! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs as I Limp along on a puter that is one step away from a boat anchor.


----------



## KyDawg

This computer amd CMR have one thing in common. They fail right when you think they are going to come through.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs hang 17 or 20 on UK!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!! 

Just beat KY..


----------



## KyDawg

I will try to get one more Go Daws in before I crash.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs because Charlie needs a puter!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I got at least two minutes left.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs coming this way, my door is always open.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bowling Green Ky. at the best Buy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in SOWEGA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I'm tired y'all have a goodun!


----------



## John Cooper

GO DAWGS early in the Morn.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs..... lets push it to the limit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs it wont be long now!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs..... almost there


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> I'm tired of getting made fun of because I'm a UGA fan! Go Dawgs!



You sure it's cause you're a UGA fan??


----------



## John Cooper

Nitram4891 said:


> You sure it's cause you're a UGA fan??



That really is kinda funny......

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> You sure it's cause you're a UGA fan??



Ahh I think so but I'm not sure now... I know you Nerds get made fun of alot so any advice would be appreciated. Go Dawgs you jack wagon!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Ky is back in business.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to 1000!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Ky is back in business.



Tired of the mediocrity huh. Sometimes you just have to make a change.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Tired of the mediocrity huh. Sometimes you just have to make a change.



Yeah, but I stayed with the same brand. We need a bigger change than that.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. This computer is too fast I can not play solitaire between post anymore.


----------



## brownceluse

Glad you got a new computer Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Dawgs gotta play up here this week, but We will see what unfolds past that. I think CMR's job is on the line and it should be.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.

Dang Charlie is back in business!!!!!! WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Man you got up early this morning John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! My wife says that  my Grand Daughter will show up today like she know anything.


----------



## Nitram4891

Is SGD ever coming back???


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie i am up that time most every day......lol

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Is SGD ever coming back???



He is overseas working. He will be home for a short time around christmas, but will be gone for the majority of next year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> He is overseas working. He will be home for a short time around christmas, but will be gone for the majority of next year. Go Dawgs!



They don't have the internet overseas??  



JK, I wish him luck and hope he is doing well.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


Al Gore is working over seas now on the internet problem......lol


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this thread will be history by this evening!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs........


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs..... Down in Dallas Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Paulding county........!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Harris County! Be down there tonight ready for opening morning.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Harris County! Be down there tonight ready for opening morning.



Kill a goodun bro! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Kill a goodun bro! Go Dawgs!



You too man. I'm going to get the ball rolling soon on moving Raley's to Harris County.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> You too man. I'm going to get the ball rolling soon on moving Raley's to Harris County.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg...... hoping you Ga. Boy get some good ones tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I wont be hunting in the morning got a fb game, but I'll be at it tomorrow evening! Gooooo Daaaaawwwgggsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I wont be hunting in the morning got a fb game, but I'll be at it tomorrow evening! Gooooo Daaaaawwwgggsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!



They gonna be crawlin all over that corn tomorrow eve. I'm gonna need some draggin help. Go Dawgs and maybe i wont lose my dinner listening to Scott Howard and Zeier.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for a big win in Ky tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Joplin Mizzou!


----------



## brownceluse

go Dawgs in Carnesville Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I lock this thing down myself!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Aubarn sucks worse than we do!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this fine Fri evening!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for the gun opener in thoe morning!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hope the Vols beat Bama!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in West Monroe Louisana!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Monroe Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hope Grantham gets the d fixed!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right another Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs about to go eat some mexican food with the wife and kids!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



Roll Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs about to go eat some mexican kids


----------



## John Cooper

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have fun Celuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


>



Thast wrong in so many ways........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Thast wrong in so many ways........ Go Dawgs!



Sawy.......


----------



## John Cooper

LOL.... you guy's are cracking me up!!!!

Go Dawgs for Charlie's new Grandbaby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Congrats Charlie!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey thanks Guys that little girl did show up today. Go Dawgs for my first Grand Daughter.


----------



## KyDawg

Hate I missed # 1000. Go down in Williamson County Tennessee. There is a new Dawg down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs after a long day. My Dawgs will be up here tommorrow in my home away from home state.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem, south of Mt Eagle and in the Southeast.


----------



## brownceluse

Post some pics of that new Dawg Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right boys..... Time to start #3. Go DAWGS!!! Live from the tree. lol


----------

